# T5 ballast issues



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Just switch the two hots?


----------



## sparkybac (May 16, 2009)

The Sylvania ballast part number that you have indicated has a red switchable wire that can be used to control the different quantities of lamps. 
The Fulham ballast part number is just a standard T5HO ballast without the switching option. Your supply house did not cross the part number correctly.


----------



## soulcramp (May 6, 2012)

Thanks Sparkybac, that's what I figured. I appreciate the input! Looks like I have some ballasts to return.:glare:


----------

